# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  GUR (T) Boyları..

## bozok

*GUR (T) BOYLARI..*


Nuh’un 4 oğlundan biri olan YASEF’ten doğan TüRK’ten adını alan TüRKLERİ; *GURANİ ve TURANİ olarak* ikiye ayırtmaktayız. Bu iki ismin UR veya URARTU medeniyeti ile ilişkisini görmekteyiz. UR’un başına G harfini getirdiğimizde GUR(ani), T harfini getirdiğimizde TUR(ani) olur. Türk olan SUGURların(Sümerler) baş şehri UR(fa) kentinin de GURANİ ve TURANİlerle ilişkisi vardır. GURANİLER; Gurmançlar, Lurlar, Kelgurlar ve Kırtlar(Zaza) olarak ayrılılar. Zazalara DIMBILİ(Dumbelular) de denilmektedir.  
Türkler, Ergenekon’da yol gösteren KURT’un adını 24’lü teşkilatlanmada kullanmışlar ve kendi boylarının önüne veya arkasına GUR eki alarak Ergenekon’daki Kurt’un adını yaşatmışlardır. Kürtçe’de GUR; Kurt demektir. Eski Ana Türkçe’de bir kelimenin sonuna (T) harfi geldiğinde, onu çoğul yapardı. İşte bu GUR kelimesinin sonuna (T) harfini koyduğumuzda GUR(T) olur. Yani KURTLAR manasına gelir. Rakımı yüksek ve soğuk olan bölgelerde bazı harfler sertleşir. Rakımı düşük olan sıcak yerlerde bazı harfler yumuşar. Bazen* “K, G”* olur, *“T, D”* olur.* “ü, C”* olur. Anadolu’daki köylü analarımız, GURT, GURBET, GURBAN derler. Yani G ile K harfinin yer değiştirmesi kelimenin anlamını bozmaz. Kürtçe ve Türkçe’de KURT kelimesinin aynı kökten geldiğini görmekteyiz. Kelimenin kökü GUR veya KUR’un sonuna (T) harfini eklediğimizde GURT veya KURT olduğunu görürüz. 
Milletlerin boylardan oluşan AİLEleri vardır. Slav ırkının ailesine “Slav Boyları” denildiği gibi, GUR AİLESİnden oluşan boylara da GUR BOYLARI diyoruz. Türk Boyları, bu defa GUR BOYLARI, bir başka deyişle GURT-KURT BOYLARI olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadırlar. Bu GUR Boyları incelendiği takdirde, Türk Tarihinin ve Dünya Tarihinin yeniden yazılması gerektiği ortaya çıkar. Emin Oktay’ın güdük tarihinin yalan ve yanlışlarla dolu olduğu görülür. Araştırmalarımız GUR'ların 15 değil, sonraları 24'lü kuruluşa göre adlanan 24 boyunu da ortaya çıkarmıştır ve her boyun mutlaka GUR ünvanı aldığını görmekteyiz: 
1-ASGURLAR(Asurlar)(Asuri isimlerle Kürtçülük yapanlar, Asurların Türk olduklarını bilseler ne yaparlar acaba?), 2-BEşGURLAR(Bel Gur-Bulgar), 3-BİTİGURLAR, 4-DİğURLAR(Digorlar), 5-FİNOGURLAR(Finler), 6-GOGURLAR(GOV GURLAR, Gogarlar) 7-ONGURLAR(Hongurlar, Hunlar, Hungarya, Acarlar, Macarlar), 8-KANGGURLAR(Kangal), 9-KUTRİGURLAR, 10-LİGURLAR(Lekler, Lazlar), 11-OGURLAR(Oğuzlar), 12-SALGURLAR(Salur), 13-SARIGURLAR(Sarıuygur), 14-SüGURLAR(Sümerler), 15-SİGURLAR, 16-TABGURLAR(Taballar,Taburlar), 17-TUGGURLAR(Tokarlar), 18-TOKUZGURLAR(Dokuz gurlar), 19-ULZİNGURLAR(Ulus), 20-UTİGURLAR(Uti, Eti, Hiti, Hati, Etiler-Hititler), 21-UYGURLAR, 22-üGURLAR(üçgurlar), 23-VİGURLAR(Vugullar), 24-İGURLAR… GUREYşİ(Kureyş Kabilesi) ve GURAN(Kuran) ile GUR ilişkisine daha sonra değineceğiz. Prf. Dr. De Groot “Die Hunnen” adlı kitabında; Oğuzhan’ın torunlarından birinin adı “KüRT” olarak geçer. 
Bu 24 GUR BOYUndaki GUR kelimesi zamanla GAR veya AR şeklini almıştır. MacAR, AcAR, HunGAR, BulGAR gibi anılan boylar da Türk’tür. Tarihte bir GUR DEVLETİ de vardır. Bunu Saka/İskitler, yani Hunlar kurmuşlardır. Bu GUR DEVLETİnin dünya hakimiyeti vardır. Bu Devletin hakanına GURHAN diyorlar ki; bu kişi OGURHANdır. OGURLAR, İslamlaştıktan sonra Arapça’daki (Ra) ve (Ze) harfinin benzerliğinden dolayı, (Ra)nın üzerine bir nota konularak (Ze) olarak okunmaya başlanmış ve OğUZLAR olmuştur. Bu tarihten sonra da OGURHAN, OGUZHAN olarak okunmaya başlanmıştır. Yine Cengizhan’a da lakap olarak GURHAN denilmiştir. Bir başka deyişle KURTHAN denilmiştir. 
Gelelim KURT-KüRT ilişkisine. Kürtler kendi aralarında birbirlerinin boylarını sorarken *“Tuyi Kurda mı?”* yani *“Sen Kürt müsün?” sorusunu sormazlar.* *“Tuyi Kurmonca mı?”*, yani* “Sen Gurmanç mısın?”* sorusuna karşıdaki;* “Azi Kurmoncım” “Ben Gurmancım”* diyerek cevap verirler. Kürtçe GUR, KURT manasına gelir demiştik. MEN, MAN adam, kişi, şahsiyet manalarına gelmektedir. Yani *farkında olmadan* Kürt, Kürde *“Sen KURT ADAM mısın?”* diye sorar, diğeri de farkında olmadan* “Evet, ben KURT ADAMIM”* diye cevap verir. Buradaki GUR Türkçe’dir, çünkü ileride GUR’un GURT ve KURT olduğunu göreceğiz.* “Az, Azım; üz, üzüm”* kelimesi ile aynı kökten olup Türkçe’dir. Men(Azerice), Ben, Mın(Uygurca,Kürtçe), Man(Latince) da Türkçe’dir. üyle ise Kürtçe sanılan bu üç kelime ile sorulan soru ve verilen cevap tamamen Türkçe’dir. 
Dolayısı ile Kürtler kendi aralarında birbirlerini GURMANü diye ifade ederler. GUR+MANç’ların da GUR Boylarından olduğunu anlıyoruz. üünkü başına GUR ünvanını almıştır. GURCU-GüRCü’lerde de GUR ünvanı başa gelmiştir.  
UyGURlarda da GUR ünvanı sona gelmiştir. UR, GUR, GURT, KURT, KURTüA, KüRTüE’nin de aynen GUR kökünden geldiğini görmekteyiz. 
Gurmanç veya Kurmançların *GURANİCE* konuştuklarını Marksist Ermeni PKK’lılar da kabul etmektedirler. Ancak hedefi GUR meselesinden saptırmak için* GURANİCE yerine GORANİCE* konuştuklarını ifade ederler. Kürtçe GUR, KURT demek,* GORA, çorap demektir.* Kürtler üorapça konuşmadıklarına göre, GURANİCE konuşacaklardır elbette. GURANİCE konuşmak demek *KURT DİLİ İLE KONUşMAK* demek olduğuna göre, bunu kısaltacak olursak;* KURTüA konuşuyorlar* demek daha doğru olur. Peki KURTüA ile KüRTüE arasında yazılış ve mana bakımından ne fark vardır? Sadece (U,ü) harflerinin noktalarının yer değiştirmesinden ibarettir. Bu da manayı değiştirmez. Büyüklerimiz; Biz Kürtler, bundan 80-100 yıl önce yaylalardan, dağdan inerken, yerleşik olanlar bize;* “Kurtlar geliyor”* derlerdi. Gurmançlara daha önceleri KURTLAR denildiğini anlıyoruz. Daha sonraları KüRTLER olduğunu düşünüyoruz. *Soranice Kürt lehçesi değildir. Soranice, Süryanicedir.* Sami dillerindendir ve Soraniler Hıristiyan, Gurmançlar Müslümandır. Kürtler Süryanice diyemedikleri için, telaffuz zorluğundan dolayı Soranice diyorlar. Böylece Süryanileri, *Ermenileri zoraki Kürtlere akraba yapmak* istiyorlar. 
GURANİCE(Kurtça-Kürtçe) kelimelerden, Arapça, Farsça, Latince, Süryanice, İbranice kelimeleri çıkardığımızda Kürtlerin, Hz. İsa’nın doğumundan 3000 yıl önce konuşulan* “Ana Türkçe”* yi halen muhafaza edip konuştuklarını görmekteyiz. Bu kelimelerden örnek verecek olursak; Kürtçe, yani başka deyişle Kurtça Kurbağa’ya “BAK” diyoruz. Kaşgarlı Mahmut’un Divanında; “BAKA” diyor. Anadolu Türkleri;* “KURBAKA*(kurbağa)” diyorlar. Kürtler derin manasına “KUR” diyorlar, Türkler sadece üU ekleyerek üUKUR diyorlar. Sümerler de Cehennem üukuruna “KUR” diyorlar. Kürtler çabuk manasına “ZU” diyorlar, Kazak Türkleri “ZUDLİK” diyorlar. Kürtler Ben yerine “MI, MIN” derken, Azeriler “MEN”, Uygurlar; “MIN” Anadolu’daki Türkler “BEN” diyorlar. Kürtler Et için “GOşT” diyorlar, üzbek ve Uygurlar da “GOşT” diyorlar. Yine Kürtler ovaya “DAşT” derken, üzbekler de “DAşT” diyorlar. Anadolu’daki köylü Türkler “DEşT” diyorlar. Kürtler iğneye “DARZİ” derken, Türkler iğneyi kullanana “TERZİ” diyorlar. Kürtler vatan yerine “VELAT” derken, Türkler “İL” kökünden hareketle bazı Arapça ekler ekleyerek; “İL, VİL, VELAT, VİLAYET” demektedirler. Bu kelimeleri çoğaltmak mümkündür. Böyle Türklerle-Kürtlerin ortak kullanmış oldukları 5000 den fazla kelimeye ulaşmış durumdayım. 
şerename’de* “Kürt Oğuznameleri”*nden söz eder. Bizde* “Oğuz Kürt Boylarını”* ele alıyoruz. Urfa’da Badıllı(Beydili), Adıyaman’da Kovi(Kayı), Nizip Barak’ta Bayındır Kürdü ve Kürdülü, Urfa’da Döğer Kürdü, Siverek’te Karakeçili Kürdü’dür. Tarihçiler, bu boyların Türkmen olup, sonradan asimile olarak KüRTüE’yi öğrendiklerini yazmaktadırlar. Aslında kimse asimile olup, kimsenin dilini öğrenmedi. üünkü Kürtler, Tarihte çok ezici büyük bir medeniyet kurmadılar ki; başkalarını asimile etsinler. Kürtler zaten KURT BOYLARI oldukları için *“Ana Türkçe’nin”* bir Lehçesini koruyan boylardır. Sonradan bir dil öğrenmiş değillerdir. 
Sonuç olarak, Kürtler yani Gurmançlar vardır ve onları inkar etmiyoruz. Ancak Türklerle aynı soydan, kandan ve candan gelmektedirler. Kürtçe veya Gurmança vardır, onu da inkar etmiyoruz. Ancak Gurmançca veya Guranice, başka deyişle Kürtçe veya Kurtça; Eski* “Ana Türkçe’nin”* bir LEHüESİDİR diyoruz. Ne yazık ki, Lehçe ve şivelerle eğitim görülemez. Bu nedenle Kürtçe Eğitimde başarılı olunamamaktadır. üünkü tarihte Kürtçe’nin bir Alfabesi olmamıştır. Arapça, Farsça, Latince Alfabelerle eğitim vermeye çalışmaktadırlar. Ayrıca Aritmetik bir alfabesi de olmamıştır. Sayıların bir kısmı Latince’den, çoğunluğu Farsça’dan ve bir kısmı Arapça’dan alınmış rakam isimleridirler. Türk Devleti Nevruz’u sahiplenerek, PKK’nın elinden bölücülük silahını aldığı gibi, Türk Dil Kurumu da, Guranice’nin(Gurmançca), yani Kürtçe’nin, yani Kurtça’nın “Ana Türkçe’nin” bir lehçesi olduğunu ilan etmeli, Tükçe’ye yeni kelimeler kazandırmalı, dil konusunu da PKK’nın elinden almalıdır. 

Mehmet Demir ATMALI. 
15.09.2008 

KAYNAK:
1-Frf. Dr. Faruk SüMER. “Oğuzlar” 
2-Edip Yavuz. “Tarih Boyunca Türk Kavimleri” 
3-Dr. Mahmut RİşVANOğLU “Saklanan Gerçek” 
4-Prf. Muazzez İlmiye üIğ. “Kur'an İncil ve Tevrat'ın Sumer'deki Kökeni.” 
5-Mehmet Demir ATMALI. “Kurtça Konuşan Kavimler”(yakında çıkacak) 
6-(Prf. Dr. De Groot “Die Hunnen” adlı kitabı. 
7- şerefhan. “şerefname” 

KAYNAK : http://www.oytrabzon.com/oytrabzon/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=701

----------

